# Opinions?



## meth18au (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys

It's been awhile since I posted on here- I just have been so caught up with life.  I last posted months ago- regarding a change that I was undergoing regarding my training.  To cut a long story short- I left my school and went to another school.  My old school was traditional Thai style and the new school was MMA gym- it offered me the chance to still do some Muay Thai, boxing (I wanted to work on my hands), and also get some grappling  experience!!!

I'm now back at the old gym- however doing 1x boxing and then MMA class one night a week at the new gym.

Anyway- the Muay Thai I encountered at the new gym was 'Dutch Thai'.  It was very very different to what I was used to.  To this day I'm still much more comfortable fighting like a Thai (or trying to anyway).  Although I do try to take some of the useful parts from dutch thai and use them in my style.  

Has anybody had experience with both 'styles'?  How did you find them differing from each other?  If you did do both- did you have problems adjusting from one to the other?  What about weaknesses/strengths- does anything stick out between the 2 'styles'?

I think this could prove an interesting point of discussion amongst each other!!!  I look forward to hearing your replies!


----------



## meth18au (Apr 10, 2008)

Nobody????

:waah:

lol


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh dear, don't cry! perhaps if you posted up the differences you found we could discuss it better? I don't actually know what Dutch style is, sorry!


----------



## Tarot (Apr 10, 2008)

Ditto what Tez said, I have no idea what Dutch Style MT is.  I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 14, 2008)

From what I have seen, heard and read the "Dutch" style has more emphasis on the use of their hands, like a boxer as well as the traditional muay thai striking.  It also seems to be a little more aggressive in their fighting style.  Just look at guys like Rob Kaman and Ramon Dekkers.  Use what you have learned, it couldn't hurt.  I have trained under guys that have Thai influence and American influence and there is definitely a difference.


----------



## meth18au (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah I've found out similar things!

I found the differences to be roughly along these lines:

Dutch- train shorter but more intense focused sessions.  Much more emphasis on punching.  Less emphasis clinching.  More aggressive.  Different footwork, more movement and a different guard.

This is what I've found in my experience.  I have tried to take some of what I have learned and adapt it.  My punching has definitely come better!   Thaistyle- did you have trouble adapting?


----------



## Giorgio (Apr 23, 2008)

I think I agree with the observations about the Dutch style. I've trained in Italy and the UK, and they both have different styles. The Italian style is much closer to the thai style, mainly due to the great work of Ajarn Marco de Cesaris, but it retains something of the Dutch guard and footwork, if not the overwhelming emphasis on handwork.

I think I like the British style most at the moment. It's difficult for me to describe, but I've noticed more elbows and knees than in Italy... I'm sure there are others from the UK here. Anyone willing to expand?


----------



## meth18au (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe Tez?

A lot of English guys travel through Australia too for training.  We get quite a few come through our gym, usually for a few weeks or so.  They always tend to be visiting Thailand and will stop over in Australia either before or after.  They're usually pretty hard bastards!!!

A lot of them seems to learn a similar sort of style to what I'm used to at my original gym.  It's funny though- most people tend to be taught in a different way, some slightly different and some very different from each other.  I definitely have become much more interested in training around at different gyms when I get the chance, and on my travels.  So many people to learn from!!!


----------



## nocturnus (Apr 29, 2008)

meth18au

I currently stay in sunny Scotland but should be emigrating to Perth, Australia in a few months.

I have been doing Muay Thai for over a year in Scotland and would like to continue with this in Australia.  Could you recommend any good clubs in the Perth area?

Thanks


----------



## meth18au (Apr 30, 2008)

nocturnus said:


> meth18au
> 
> I currently stay in sunny Scotland but should be emigrating to Perth, Australia in a few months.
> 
> ...




How are you buddy?  I can recommend plenty of clubs around Perth.  I am actually training Muay Thai at a very traditional Thai club, if you want to email me then I can give you some more information?  I've also trained at various other clubs around Perth, and could recommend a few other top notch clubs if need be.  Do you know which suburb you will be living in?


----------



## Odin (May 1, 2008)

The Dutch style your talking about i know as k-1 rules, or at least thats the slang for it over here in england, from what i know its because not all fights over here are under full muay thai rules so a lot of fighters train to meet the k-1 rule set which is now a days more commonly used ( after all why train clinch and elbows if your not allowed to do them).

I think the real problem with the different stlyes is when we look at judging, in thailand a punch is the lowest scoring weapon you can use so if you are a dutch stlye fighter and you fight in thailand one of your main strenghts suddenly becomes pretty useless unless you get the knockout..( imagine i could lancd ten punches on someone and they could return with one knee and they would then be on top in the thai judges eyes ) .........and interesting example of the rule set difficulties can be seen when watching the recent Yod vs Souwer fight at Slamm, i personally think yod won, the thai judges score kicks to the arms where as europeans consider kicks to the arms to be blocked shots rather then landed ones.

Rule sets really do determine how a fighter will train and fight.


----------



## meth18au (May 11, 2008)

Odin said:


> Rule sets really do determine how a fighter will train and fight.




Taking the clinch away, and elbows- it really makes it totally different though doesn't it?  Where I trained- I found that they took the dutch approach (as I previously spoke about)- however the elbows and clinch weren't 100% taken out of our training.  We definately didn't train them as much as at my other gym- but they were still involved in our sessions.  I think maybe this is because a lot of fights in Western Australia use elbows and full Thai rules.  

So are most fights in Europe under k-1 rules then, rather than Thai rules?  Interesting- I didn't know that.

I do see how the different rule sets would affect how one goes about his/her training.  Is there any reason why Thai's score punches so lowly?


----------



## Giorgio (May 11, 2008)

I think the punch is the lowest scoring weapon because it's the only one that's protected (with gloves). Anyone hear anything different?


----------



## Odin (May 14, 2008)

Giorgio said:


> I think the punch is the lowest scoring weapon because it's the only one that's protected (with gloves). Anyone hear anything different?


 
Yep thats right, the thai judges are brutal.

I also heard kicks dont score if there is no visable damage. ( ie wincing or knocked off balance )


----------



## Odin (May 14, 2008)

meth18au said:


> Taking the clinch away, and elbows- it really makes it totally different though doesn't it? Where I trained- I found that they took the dutch approach (as I previously spoke about)- however the elbows and clinch weren't 100% taken out of our training. We definately didn't train them as much as at my other gym- but they were still involved in our sessions. I think maybe this is because a lot of fights in Western Australia use elbows and full Thai rules.
> 
> So are most fights in Europe under k-1 rules then, rather than Thai rules? Interesting- I didn't know that.
> 
> I do see how the different rule sets would affect how one goes about his/her training. Is there any reason why Thai's score punches so lowly?


 
Theres a 'class' system here in England where by you need to be at a certain level inorder for you to compete in full rules thai boxing although all title fight have to be fought using full thai rules.... the system is as follows

Interclub level- all pads, no winner or loser, more so a training tool then a fight.3 x 1.5 minute rounds

C class-Shin pads ( sometimes head gear ) 3 x 2 minute rounds, there is a winner, no knees to the head or jumping knees.

B-class-No padding, 5 x 3 minute rounds, no elbows or knees to the head everything else is game

A-class -Full muay thai rules. All 8 limbs!

You need experience in each of the classes in order to move up, as you can imagine my take awhile


----------



## Giorgio (May 14, 2008)

yeah, it's gonna take me ages!


----------



## Odin (May 14, 2008)

you and me both! 

in a way i suppose its a good thing, it does protect the fighters.....maybe just a little too much.


----------



## meth18au (May 14, 2008)

Geez- they stick the boys straight in over here.  Some go into k-1 rules to start with, but most go under Thai rules.  Sometimes full Thai rules, sometimes modified Thai rules.

I can't believe that the Thai judges don't score the kicks unless there is visible damage?!?!?!  That's so brutal- but I guess they want fighters to go hard and entertain.  There's nothing like watching a good Muay Thai fight- I just got a new DVD called "Muay Thai: The Best of Lumpinee 90's".  Some of the fights on it are amazing- my blood pressure was through the roof watching them go at it!


----------

